Ask HN: Any affordable deep learning cloud service for practicing/experimenting? - febin
======
pietz
Crestle ([https://www.crestle.com/](https://www.crestle.com/)): \+ super quick
to setup \+ free trial no CC required o underlying GPUs are ok \- more
expensive than others

Google Colab
([https://colab.research.google.com/](https://colab.research.google.com/)): \+
Free \+ Works as a plugin within Google Drive \- Very limited hardware \-
Integration with data storage could be easier

I'm going to try Gradient as well. Paperspace has very competitive pricing and
their new service seems to hit the nail in terms of ease of use vs control of
settings. Any chance @dkobran has a coupon code to take it for a spin? :)

~~~
dkobran
There are referral codes floating all over the internet ;)

------
paulbaumgart
Colab from Google is worth a look: [https://www.kdnuggets.com/2018/02/fast-ai-
lesson-1-google-co...](https://www.kdnuggets.com/2018/02/fast-ai-
lesson-1-google-colab-free-gpu.html)

------
Samin100
We just launched Vectordash! ([http://vectordash.com](http://vectordash.com))
Someone mentioned us earlier too - the fundamental idea behind it is that
gradient descent should not be expensive and compute costs should never be the
limiting factor in deep learning. Our GPU instances cost 5x less than AWS
because we want _everyone_ to be able to make progress in deep learning
regardless of their budget.

------
starlord97
I’ve heard Floydhub is good too.
[https://www.floydhub.com/pricing](https://www.floydhub.com/pricing)

------
pretty_dumm_guy
Recently there was a hacker news post about using gpus in mining rigs as gpu
instances to perform deep learning.

[https://vectordash.com/](https://vectordash.com/)

It seemed like a really cool idea. And the instances were pretty cheap.

Note: I am not sure if they solved the "verification of solution" problem yet.

------
dkobran
Paperspace Cofounder here. We just launched Gradient, a really simple and
affordable DL platform:
[https://paperspace.com/gradient](https://paperspace.com/gradient) Feel free
to ping me with any questions.

~~~
eb0la
I really liked Paperspace Core.

Had to cancel my subscription because my daughter was born and I knew I won't
have free nights to hack until 2019.

~~~
atonse
Here’s someone who knows exactly what he’s getting into.

Took me months to realize that I wouldn’t get back to fun hacking for years.
(Thought I’d only be out for a couple months)

------
aashu_dwivedi
I mostly use floydhub for its ease of use.

Colab from google lets you train over GPUs for upto 12 hours for free, However
it takes a while to setting things up esp pytorch and I'm not a fan of the UI.

------
tpetry
How about Google Cloud‘s Cloud Machine Learning Engine? They even provide 300$
free credits on registration.

~~~
ParanoidShroom
This, currently using them. Works great. They do request you to deposit around
75 dollars to make sure you aren't a fraud that is going to mine 300 dollars
worth of bitcoins. The 75 dollars aren't gone, and to be honest its worth the
money !

------
stealthcat
Colab if you're beginner

